# Critique my form



## Highonahill (Sep 16, 2020)

Lols good to me, are u shooting good groups.


----------



## PJ Hersey (Sep 12, 2020)

Looks pretty good especially if you're a new shooter? Maybe you're not. But it's a nice "T posture" you have there. Really sweet bow set up too! You didn't slack on any of the extras, that's for sure. Is that an RX-1?


----------



## Just David (Sep 16, 2020)

groups are good until my shoulders and front elbow get fatigued.

Local shop had new RX1s for 30% off


----------



## PJ Hersey (Sep 12, 2020)

Just David said:


> groups are good until my shoulders and front elbow get fatigued.
> 
> Local shop had new RX1s for 30% off


Nice set up! Looks awesome.
I shoot an RX-3 currently. Both are great bows!


----------



## Just David (Sep 16, 2020)

I am really enjoying this bow, it's fun to shoot. can't imagine how smooth a RX-3 or RX-4 is


----------



## PJ Hersey (Sep 12, 2020)

I've not shot the RX-1 myself so I can't compare. But, I think the draw cycle of the 3 is better than the 4, personally. I had the money to buy the 4 but honestly didn't like the end of the cycle. The 3 is incredibly smooth all the way to the back wall. That's why I got a used 2019 RX-3. I've only had it for about 6 months. My last bow was a 2015 Nitrum 30. My son now shoots that. I love them both! 

Nothing wrong with what you have there. Hoyt makes a great product!


----------



## Just David (Sep 16, 2020)

I bought the RX-1 less than 2 months ago. My previous bow (obsession) is about 10 years old and they have no parts to modify. I will turn 63 next week and figure that this bow should last me until I can no longer draw.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Drop the DL 1.5-2", tighten your release so it don't slide so far up the hand and then hook your finger over the trigger so it's between the middle and distal joints, raise the anchor up slightly, which will require dropping the peep lower, don't bury your nose on the string/kisser and slide your hips back and your shoulders forwards. You're leaning backwards a solid 2", your rear elbow is low causing you to be in a bad position to hold the holding weight with your back so it's all on the bicep. Your nose is being smashed by the string which will cause arrow flight and tuning problems. The arrow is so far back on your face (even with the big lean backwards) that the fletching almost have to be hitting your chin, also going to cause arrow flight/tuning problems and probably why you have the nock rotated to give more clearance to the hen vane from the face.


----------



## Just David (Sep 16, 2020)

Huntinsker said:


> Drop the DL 1.5-2", tighten your release so it don't slide so far up the hand and then hook your finger over the trigger so it's between the middle and distal joints, raise the anchor up slightly, which will require dropping the peep lower, don't bury your nose on the string/kisser and slide your hips back and your shoulders forwards. You're leaning backwards a solid 2", your rear elbow is low causing you to be in a bad position to hold the holding weight with your back so it's all on the bicep. Your nose is being smashed by the string which will cause arrow flight and tuning problems. The arrow is so far back on your face (even with the big lean backwards) that the fletching almost have to be hitting your chin, also going to cause arrow flight/tuning problems and probably why you have the nock rotated to give more clearance to the hen vane from the face.


Thank you


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Just David said:


> I am a new member and was t
> View attachment 7277628
> old that there are a few folks on here that really know their stuff and are extremely helpful. So I had my wife tske a few pics. FYI, msybe you can't tell, but I am not gripping the bow.
> 
> ...


No, not good. Draw length is wrong (too long). Right elbow too low.
Bow hand no good.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Draw length is workable. Posture is just way way way out of whack.










Right photo is your original photo. You have 90% of your weight on your right ankle, cuz your head is nowhere near centered between ankles. Cuz you lean backwards, sooo much, your right elbow is super low, below right wrist. This is bad for leverage, bad for shooting at your FULL accuracy potential.

Simple fix. Stand up. Tall as you can, with head centered between ankles, directly above the gray tie on your shorts, get middle of neck directly above belly button, instead of middle of neck above your right ankle. Tie a rope (pretend) to the end of the front stab, and PRETEND that a pulley is pulling on the end of the front stab about 5-inches (PRETEND). So, you lean forwards. Will FEEL like you are falling forwards, but imitate doctored photo on the left.

SWING right elbow ABOVE right wrist, right elbow (tip of elbow) all the way to the same height as top of ear.
Drop your chin down about 1/2-inch, so arms of your glasses are DEAD parallel to the arrow. Cuz you lean backwards, you are also tilting your head backwards, so in your original photo, the arrow is pointing a tiny bit downhill, but your HEAD is pointing uphill. Gonna forever miss high this way.


----------



## Just David (Sep 16, 2020)

Wow, wish you liv


nuts&bolts said:


> Draw length is workable. Posture is just way way way out
> 
> Right photo is your original photo. You have 90% of your weight on your right ankle, cuz your head is nowhere near centered between ankles. Cuz you lean backwards, sooo much, your right elbow is super low, below right wrist. This is bad for leverage, bad for shooting at your FULL accuracy potential.
> 
> ...


Wished you lived nearby; you have given me some dood stuff to work on; thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Welcome. Draw length looks really close. Just gotta fix posture. Then, after you get us a better form photo,
we can proceed to drills and shooting testing, to fine tune things. Reduce vertical miss pattern. Reduce horizontal miss pattern.


----------

